# Romeo and Juliet Parody



## Misterraptor (May 28, 2010)

[yt]DcnY4JSo7UM[/yt]

I made this with some friends.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

That may have been the stupidest thing I've ever watched.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

The fuck?

I made a Dr. Phil type show with Montague and Capulet for extra credit a few days ago.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

Come on. We all know they used AK47s in the original!


----------



## Ariosto (May 29, 2010)

That was stupid.

And why is Romeo a horse? Wouldn't that fit more with *A Midnight Summer's Dream*?


----------



## Misterraptor (May 29, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That was stupid.
> 
> And why is Romeo a horse? Wouldn't that fit more with *A Midnight Summer's Dream*?


*PARODY.
Here is the definition if you need it ;
A parody, in contemporary usage, is a work created to mock, comment on, or poke fun at an original work, its subject, author, style, or some other target, by means of humorous, satiric or ironic imitation.*



Icarus615 said:


> The fuck?


*PARODY.
Here is the definition if you need it ;
A parody, in contemporary usage, is a work created to mock, comment on, or poke fun at an original work, its subject, author, style, or some other target, by means of humorous, satiric or ironic imitation.
*


Jashwa said:


> That may have been the stupidest thing I've ever watched.


*PARODY.
Here is the definition if you need it ;
A parody, in contemporary usage, is a work created to mock, comment on, or poke fun at an original work, its subject, author, style, or some other target, by means of humorous, satiric or ironic imitation.*



Well, that takes care of that.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

*PARODY.
It doesn't have to make sense because I said so.*


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Oh and by the way, there is no "Marcusio" in Romeo and Juliet, or in Shakespeare.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh and by the way, there is no "Marcusio" in Romeo and Juliet, or in Shakespeare.



Typo. I didn't have my English book with me. It's supposed to be "Mercutio"


----------



## Misterraptor (May 29, 2010)

Lobar said:


> *PARODY.
> It doesn't have to make sense because I said so.*



Opinions don't count. My opinion's don't posses more authority than yours, and yours neither to mine.


----------



## cruncheweezy (May 31, 2010)

why the fuck is Romeo a horse?
...Does that mean he's hung like one?


----------

